# Cardi B "cinematic" soundtrack?



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 19, 2021)

There has been a lot of talk about Halle Berry hiring Cardi B to "executive produce" (not sure what meaning this carries since it appears that other producers wrote the music - maybe she is taking on the DJ Khaled roll) the soundtrack for her new movie "Bruised"

I know there is a difference between a soundtrack and a score but, the media seems to be blurring the lines. To wit, they are claiming this is a "cinematic" composition. Sure, cinematic can mean many things but, is using a sample of a Mellotron now the barrier to entry of being called "cinematic"? (ok , I realize that that sounds a bit like gatekeeping but, I'm going to go with it for the sake of inspiring discussion - I assume I am going to get some negative comments on this)

Here is the "cinematic" song released from the soundtrack:


----------



## Tralen (Nov 19, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> There has been a lot of talk about Halle Berry hiring Cardi B to "executive produce" (not sure what meaning this carries since it appears that other producers wrote the music - maybe she is taking on the DJ Khaled roll) the soundtrack for her new movie "Bruised"
> 
> I know there is a difference between a soundtrack and a score but, the media seems to be blurring the lines. To wit, they are claiming this is a "cinematic" composition. Sure, cinematic can mean many things but, is using a sample of a Mellotron now the barrier to entry of being called "cinematic"? (ok , I realize that that sounds a bit like gatekeeping but, I'm going to go with it for the sake of inspiring discussion - I assume I am going to get some negative comments on this)
> 
> Here is the "cinematic" song released from the soundtrack:



I don't like it but, hey, if it is for film, "cinematic" is implied, no? I wouldn't attach much value to that word (lest you be exploited by sample library makers).

I remember soundtracks from the 80s that were nothing but a collage of pop songs, or even, some random synthesizer noises.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 19, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I don't like it but, hey, if it is for film, "cinematic" is implied, no? I wouldn't attach much value to that word (lest you be exploited by sample library makers).
> 
> I remember soundtracks from the 80s that were nothing but a collage of pop songs, or even, some random synthesizer noises.


Yes, literally, it is cinematic because it is used in the film


----------

